

Genius who used first class ticket to eat free for a year does not exist - shrikant
http://shanghaiist.com/2014/01/29/passenger-with-first-class-ticket-eating-free-for-a-year-myth.php

======
SixSigma
Would that _really_ make him a genius. Mozart was a genius, not a guy who
noticed a loophole in a booking system.

